# Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte



## Wired (23. November 2009)

*Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*

Konnichi!

Da ich mir im ersten quartal nächten jahres eine Grafikkarte vom typ Radeon HD 5780 oder _"Fermi"_ (entscheidung fällt mit offiziellen benchmark ergebnissen) kaufen will und ich dank PCGH weis das die HD 5780 ca. 27cm lang ist entsteht bei mir das Problem das mein gehäuse ohne casemod zu klein (in der Tiefe) ist. 

*1. Frage:*
Wie lang ein gehäuse in der tiefe sein muß damit eine graka wie die oben genannte Radeon ohne casemod rein passt?

*2. Frage:*
Welcher Unterschied entsteht wenn des Netztteil im gehäuse unten liegt?


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*

1. kann man nicht pauschal sagen, weil es davon abhängt, ob und welche verstrebungen im gehäuse sind und wie weit "hinten" die festplatten angeordnet sind. 

2. warum sollte es da einen unterschied geben? das netzteil ist dann halt unter dem board anstatt drüber. für die länge des gehäuses hat das keinerlei bedeutung.


----------



## Wired (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*

mh ein netzteil saugt doch die luft an und pustet sie nach ausen, wenn des netzteil unten ist saugt es doch dem graka lüfter die kühle luft weg oder?


----------



## poiu (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*

nö weil es meist Luft von außen zieht, jedenfalls bei denn meisten Gehäusen mit NT unten!


aber im endeffekt ist es soweiso so egal, wie man das NT einbaut , temp unterschiede gibt es kaum!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*

für die Thermodynamik ist es sogar von Vorteil wenn das NT unten sitzt, da somit der natürlich auftrieb der warmen Luft  unterstützt wird.. 

aber wie gesagt pauschalisieren kann mans nicht, hängt immer vomGesamtkonzept ab


----------



## derLordselbst (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*

Bei eigentlich allen sinnvoll konstruierten Gehäusen mit Netzteil unten ist dort auch ein eigener Lufteinlass für das Netzteil.

Das Netzteil hat somit einen eigenen, kühlen Luftstrom, der nicht durch z. B. die Grafikkarte aufgeheizt wird. Damit bleibt es kühler und läuft leiser.

Natürlich braucht man dann eventuell mehr Gehäuselüfter, um einen genügenden Luftstrom für den Rest der Hardware aufrechtzuerhalten. Aber dafür ist bei den entsprechenden Gehäusen schon Platz vorhanden (schau Dir z. B. einfach mal das Coolermaster Cosmos S an). Trotz mehr Lüfter kann das insgesamt leiser sein, da langsam drehende hochwertige Lüfter fast unhörbar sind.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*

jep so hält's sich bei mir auch.. im Prinzip reichte ein 120mm vorne unten und ein 120mm hinten oben.. CPU-Kühler und NT optimieren diesen diagonalen Luftstromverlauf


----------



## Wired (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*

Also ist es besser wenn des Netzteil unten sitzt / liegt, und wie ist das beim Thermaltake Level 10


----------



## derLordselbst (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*

Das Thermaltake Level 10 ist ein absoluter Sonderfall:

Das Netzteil sitzt zwar oben, aber in einem abgetrennten Gehäuseteil. Hat also prinzipiell die gleichen Vorteile, als wenn es unten in "normalen" Gehäusen säße.

Schau doch einfach mal diese Bilder dazu an.


----------



## Wired (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*

Des Level 10 hat mich zwar immer noch nich 100%ig überzeugt was die Kühlung des innenraums angeht aber das muß es auch nicht wenn ich mir den preis anschau, bitte wer kauft nen Gehäuse für über 600 USD!


----------



## BigBubby (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*

Ist ja erschreckend, was man hier teilweise ließt


Wired schrieb:


> mh ein netzteil saugt doch die luft an und pustet sie nach ausen, wenn des netzteil unten ist saugt es doch dem graka lüfter die kühle luft weg oder?


IdR ist da so viel Platz zwischen, dass die Graka genügend Luft kriegen sollte, oder wenn du ein gutes Gehäuse kaufst, hat das NT einen eigenen Kanal



poiu schrieb:


> nö weil es meist Luft von außen zieht, jedenfalls bei denn meisten Gehäusen mit NT unten!


 Das wäre mir ganz neu. Meißtens ist es um die eigenen Achse gedreht (War bis jetzt bei allen Towern so, die ich zusammengeschraubt habe im Geschäft)und zieht die luft aus dem Gehäuse und nicht vom Boden weg.



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> für die Thermodynamik ist es sogar von Vorteil wenn das NT unten sitzt, da somit der natürlich auftrieb der warmen Luft  unterstützt wird..


Warum soll das denn so sein?
Wenn das NT oben sitzt, saugt es zusätzlich die heise luft ab und befördet es nach draussen. Wenn es unten sitzt, würde es dafür sorgen, dass nur die kalte luft rausgesogen wird. Also da hast du was verdreht.




Wired schrieb:


> Also ist es besser wenn des Netzteil unten sitzt / liegt


Besser nur, wenn eigenes "abteil" für das NT vorhanden ist.
Sonst kann es den Luftstrom zerstören. Aber da idR ausreichend Platz ist, passiert das nicht.

Es gibt bei sowas kein Grundsätzlich, sondern nur ein möglich 

Du solltest einfach drauf achten, dass immer ein Lüfter mehr rauspustet, als reinpustet.  Wenn nämlich zu viele reinpusten, dann drückt sich die Luft überall raus und es entsteht kein vernünftiger Luftstrom. (Natürlich sollte das immer im verhältnis bleiben, also auch keine 10 die raus und einer der reinpustet)

Wenn das NT also nicht abgetrennt ist, Hinten oben einer und unten das NT, was rauspustet und dann vorne einer der reinpustet. Wenn du zwei hinten hast, dann zwei vorne.
Wenn das NT abgetrennt ist, unten vorne beim NT einer mit niedrigen Umdrehungen rein und das NT hinten raus. Im oberen Bereich einer hinten raus, eventuell 2 und vorne einer bei den Platten rein. (Notfalls den vorderen etwas langsamer drehen lassen, als hinten raus).


----------



## poiu (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*

@BigBubby 



> 2. Frage:
> Welcher Unterschied entsteht wenn des Netztteil im gehäuse unten liegt?



erst lesen er  sprach von einen Gehäuse wo das netzteil unten liegt!
Die meisten dieses Typs haben löcher im BOden, ausnahme zB das ANtec




> Warum soll das denn so sein?
> Wenn das NT oben sitzt, saugt es zusätzlich die heise luft ab und befördet es nach draussen. Wenn es unten sitzt, würde es dafür sorgen, dass nur die kalte luft rausgesogen wird. Also da hast du was verdreht.



auch nicht ganz richtig, oben sitzen meist üfter die befördern luft raussonst siehe oben.

keine Bauweise ist perfekt, jede hat vor & nachteile!


----------



## Wired (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*

Mir gehts ja im grund eigentlich nur erstmal darum dass das neue Gehäuse (welches ich mir nächstes jahr hol) lang genug ist sodas ne Radeon HD 5870 oder ne "Fermi" ohne probs rein passt 

Würde da ne Tiefe von 50cm+ reichen?


----------



## BigBubby (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*



poiu schrieb:


> @BigBubby
> erst lesen er  sprach von einen Gehäuse wo das netzteil unten liegt!
> Die meisten dieses Typs haben löcher im BOden, ausnahme zB das ANtec


Meißtens kann man das NT so rum drehen, wie es gefällt. Coolermaster z.B. hat zwar Löcher im Boden, das NT kann man aber auch mit Lüfter nach oben einbauen.
Antec hat nur richtung gehäuse.
Akasa macht vom Boden aus, wie casetak und thermaltake und nzxt
cm läßt einem die wahl genau wie lancool und lian li und coolermaster

Wenn man jetzt mal überblickt, die "billigen" Hersteller haben gegen boden, die meißt besseren lassen die Wahl wie rum, Antec sagt richtung Gehäuse.

Richtung gehäuse ist auch das sinnvollste, denn 
1. Ein filter weniger zu reinigen
2. Ein Lüfter der weniger eingebaut werden muss
3. Das NT wird zwar minimal heißer, aber das hält Temperaturen aus, da sollte die Hardware nicht mehr existieren und wird maximal minimal lauter.

edit:





> auch nicht ganz richtig, oben sitzen meist üfter die befördern luft raussonst siehe oben.
> 
> keine Bauweise ist perfekt, jede hat vor & nachteile!


Das stimmt, jede hat vor und nachteile.
Nur die Begründung die genannt wurde, war falsch. Aus Thermodynamischer sicht hat es keinen vorteil das NT nach unten zu tun, besonders mit der Begründung, dass ja warme luft nach oben steigt nicht. Die warme luft steigt so oder so nach oben. Das NT oben sorgt nur zusätzlich für "durchzug" womit die Warme luft schneller bzw mehr warme luft nach draußen befördert wird. Das NT unten, wenn es kein extra Luftsystem hat, kann somit nur kalte luft nach draussen saugen, die aber ja die hardware abbekommen soll.

Das beste System was ich bis jetzt gesehen hatte, war im Antec, wo unten NT extraabteil bekam und man da z.B. auch die HDDs vorspannen konnte. So wurden die beiden optimal gekühlt und die "normalen" Komponenten hatten auch maximal kühle luft, da die sehr warmen HDDs diese nicht zusätzlich aufheizen.


----------



## BigBubby (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*



Wired schrieb:


> Mir gehts ja im grund eigentlich nur erstmal darum dass das neue Gehäuse (welches ich mir nächstes jahr hol) lang genug ist sodas ne Radeon HD 5870 oder ne "Fermi" ohne probs rein passt
> 
> Würde da ne Tiefe von 50cm+ reichen?


Das kann man so einfach halt nicht sagen.
Das liegt immer mit dran, wie es aufgeteilt ist.
Wenn die HDD Käfige z.B. sehr groß angelegt sind, könenn auch 50+ nciht ausreichen. 

Am besten nach kompatibilität mit Karten mit Überlänge gucken.

Wenn du z.B. das Antec Mini p180 nimmst, kann man die mittleren HDD Käfige rausnehmen und für die HDDs dann den unten benutzen. Dann passt da jede Karte rein. Man hat halt nur nicht mehr so viele Plätze für die HDDs. 
Es gibt natürlich auch jede Menge ausreichend große Gehäuse.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*



> Wenn das NT oben sitzt, saugt es zusätzlich die heise luft ab und befördet es nach draussen. Wenn es unten sitzt, würde es dafür sorgen, dass nur die kalte luft rausgesogen wird. Also da hast du was verdreht.


 

Wenn das NT unten sitzt zieht es die Kalte Luft von außen (Löcher im Boden des Case) und bläst sie nach außen. Das NT wird so optimal mit Frischluft versorgt. Aber da gibt's auch einige Design, bei denen das anders ist.

Die Abwärme des NT bewirkt einen Aufstieg der Luft, was die Luftstromrichtung des ATX-Konzeptes begünstigt.

Beispiel anhand des Haf 922




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Die Abwärme des NT bewirkt einen Aufstieg der Luft, was die Luftstromrichtung des ATX-Konzeptes begünstigt.



naja aber gleichzeitig auch die Komponenten drüber wärmere Luft zuführt, also doch eher kontraproduktiv


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*

das spielt denke ich eine untergeordnete Rolle.. wichtiger ist die Stromrichtung.. da wird noch genug Frischluft ran geführt..

von warmer Luft kann man da ja auch nicht unbedingt reden, aber eben warm genug um eine thermodynamische Wirkung zu haben


----------



## derLordselbst (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*

Die Netzteile sind ja auch für eine bestimmte Ausrichtung im Gehäuse konzipiert. Das Umdrehen des Netzteils, um Luft von der Grafikkarte abzusaugen, widerspricht dem originären Kühlkonzept. 

Ob es nur theoretisch oder auch praktisch negative Auswirkungen hat, kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen (z. B. die Entstehung von Wärme-Nestern im Netzteil.

Rein von der Logik ist ein eigener Luftstrom für das Netzteil (wie beim Cosmos S) jedenfalls kein Fehler. Jedenfalls sinnvoller, als den Netzteillüfter zu modden, um ein leiseres System zu haben.

Eine Extra-Kühlung für die Festplatten ist dagegen angesichts einer idealen Arbeitstemperatur um die 35-45°C nicht notwendig in Gehäusen, die nicht völlig fehlkonstruiert und fehlbelüftet sind.


Gegen die Montage unten mit Luftzufuhr über eine Extra-Öffnung sprechen aus meiner Sicht der höhere Bauaufwand und die Notwendigkeit, beim Netzteil auf ausreichende Leitungslängen zu achten. 
(wer sich allerdings ein teures Gehäuse gönnt, sollte dann sowieso nicht das Ganze mit einem 30,- Euro Chinaböller verschandeln).


----------



## BigBubby (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Die Netzteile sind ja auch für eine bestimmte Ausrichtung im Gehäuse konzipiert. Das Umdrehen des Netzteils, um Luft von der Grafikkarte abzusaugen, widerspricht dem originären Kühlkonzept.


Normal soll es auch dazu genutzt werden im Tower die warme luft abzusagen, damit wäre vom orginal Kühlkonzept auch die anbringung unten quatsch, sondern es müßte nach oben.





> Ob es nur theoretisch oder auch praktisch negative Auswirkungen hat, kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen (z. B. die Entstehung von Wärme-Nestern im Netzteil.


NTs sollten damit kein zu großes Problem haben, deshalb ist es relativ egal, wo man sie für sich hinsetzt, solange sie irgendwie luft kriegen. Interessant ist immer nur die Frage, wie die Auswirkung für andere Komponenten ist





> Rein von der Logik ist ein eigener Luftstrom für das Netzteil (wie beim Cosmos S) jedenfalls kein Fehler. Jedenfalls sinnvoller, als den Netzteillüfter zu modden, um ein leiseres System zu haben.


da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu 


> Eine Extra-Kühlung für die Festplatten ist dagegen angesichts einer idealen Arbeitstemperatur um die 35-45°C nicht notwendig in Gehäusen, die nicht völlig fehlkonstruiert und fehlbelüftet sind.


Edit: Optimaler Arbeitspunkt liegt bei knapp unter 40° danach ging die ausfallrate wieder stark nach oben? Die sollen ja auch nicht extra gekühlt werden, sondern wie immer. Nur sollen sie die luft für die restlichen Komponentne nicht zusätzlich aufwärmen. 
Wenn man garkeinen Lüfter bei den Platten anbringt liegen die Übrigens bei 40-50°





> Gegen die Montage unten mit Luftzufuhr über eine Extra-Öffnung sprechen aus meiner Sicht der höhere Bauaufwand und die Notwendigkeit, beim Netzteil auf ausreichende Leitungslängen zu achten.


 Das ist leider oft das Problem. Habe ich auch festgestellt. 
Das von mir genannte Antec habe ich selber bereits einmal zusammengebaut mit einem BeQuite Netzteil (Welches modell weiß ich nicht mehr genau, aber mit Modularren System) und die längen haben bei allem Außer den Lüftern gereicht. Für die habe ich eine Verlängerung benötigt.

Mehraufwand ist es übrigens höchstens in der Produktion, aber nicht beim einbau.



> von warmer Luft kann man da ja auch nicht unbedingt reden, aber eben warm genug um eine thermodynamische Wirkung zu haben


 Diese Mehrwirkung ist aber um ein vielfachses geringer, als wenn man das NT einfach oben anbringt und es voll raussaugt.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*



> Diese Mehrwirkung ist aber um ein vielfachses geringer, als wenn man das NT einfach oben anbringt und es voll raussaugt.


 
Du vergisst da bei etwas. Das NT selbst. So wie ich es beschrieben habe, wird das NT optimal gekühlt. Ein kühles NT ist ein leises NT. 

Zum Absaugen der Luft ist der Lüfter eines Cases, der im Deckel und/oder in der Rückseite des Gehäuse sitzt, gedacht.


----------



## BigBubby (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Du vergisst da bei etwas. Das NT selbst. So wie ich es beschrieben habe, wird das NT optimal gekühlt. Ein kühles NT ist ein leises NT.
> 
> Zum Absaugen der Luft ist der Lüfter eines Cases, der im Deckel und/oder in der Rückseite des Gehäuse sitzt, gedacht.


Im original Kühlkonzept ist kein Lüfter im Deckel vorgesehen 

Ich weiß nicht, was für ein NT du hast und was für Komponenten, aber wenn normale Temperaturen in deinem Gehäuse herrschen kann das NT nicht sonderlich laut werden, es sei denn, du hast ein defektes und ein billiggerät. 
Die Netzteile sind ja drauf ausgelegt, genau das zu machen.
Die Wärme die aus dem Gehäuse in das NT kommt, hat einen marginalen Einfluss auf die Lautstärke des NTs, da der absolute Großteil der Abwärme im NT selbst entsteht und dafür reicht auch die lauwarme Luft aus dem Gehäuse.

Man sollte halt ein NT auch den Komponenten entsprechend kaufen. Wenn man es immer bei 95%-100% last betreibst, dann ist klar, dass es laut wird. Aber idR sollte es bei Maximallast etwa bei 80% liegen und wenn man diese last hat, zockt man idR und hat sowieso sound an. Den Rest der zeit tümpelt das gerät bei 10-20% rum und wenns da zu laut ist mit der Towerluft, dann sollte man überlegen ein vernünftiges zu kaufen


----------



## Wired (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Wenn das NT unten sitzt zieht es die Kalte Luft von außen (Löcher im Boden des Case) und bläst sie nach außen. Das NT wird so optimal mit Frischluft versorgt. Aber da gibt's auch einige Design, bei denen das anders ist.
> 
> Die Abwärme des NT bewirkt einen Aufstieg der Luft, was die Luftstromrichtung des ATX-Konzeptes begünstigt.
> 
> ...



Von welchem hersteller isen des Haf 922, das doch das auf dem beispiel bild ne?


----------



## BigBubby (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*

googel ist dein freund Cooler Master HAF 922


----------



## Wired (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*

bevorzuge lieber die Hersteller page


----------



## BigBubby (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*



Wired schrieb:


> bevorzuge lieber die Hersteller page



naja, wenn du alle hersteller abklappern willst um herauszufinden, wem der Tower ist. Viel spaß


----------



## Wired (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*

Soll nich das Problem sein... hab genug zeit  jedenfalls sind meine Fragen weitest gehend beantwortet.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse vs. Grafikkarte*



> Im original Kühlkonzept ist kein Lüfter im Deckel vorgesehen


 daher "und/oder"..

das "originale Kühlungskonzept ATX" geht auch nicht von einem Turmkühler aus. Wenn man einen Turmkühler hat mit seitlichem Lüfter daran, dann ist ein Lüfter im Deckel des Cases durch aus besser. Aber auch da wirst du mir sicher widersprechen wollen..

denke, die Hersteller haben sich auch was dabei gedacht, dass NT nach unten zu packen.. 

so wichtig ist aber auch nicht, dass es sich lohnen, würde das jetzt weiter auszuführen..


----------

